# Madchester CDs.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Remember way back when the Happy Mondays, Stone Roses et al were ruling the charts?

Back then I only had cassettes, and no longer haqve any of them - so I was lookign to get hold of a compilation album with a 'best of' of that scene.

Inspirals, The Farm, Roses, Mondays etc, but am lost as to how to find such a thing.

Does anyone have an album that they could give me the title of so that I can buy it?

TIA.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There have been some compilations out that cover that era / scene. I've also got the Inpsirals greatest hits along with a couple of CD singles, some Farm CD singles, a bit of Happy Mondays (although annoyingly I'm missing my favourite CD single which had a cracking version of Loose Fit on it) and of course I've a few of the Stone Roses albums...

Your best bet might be the CDDB website (http://www.cddb.com) - which is used by media players / rippers to determine what disc you've inserted, amongst other things.

You can type the name of a song / artist and it'll return a list of albums it appears on (for instance) which should help you...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> There have been some compilations out that cover that era / scene. I've also got the Inpsirals greatest hits along with a couple of CD singles, some Farm CD singles, a bit of Happy Mondays (although annoyingly I'm missing my favourite CD single which had a cracking version of Loose Fit on it) and of course I've a few of the Stone Roses albums...
> 
> Your best bet might be the CDDB website (http://www.cddb.com) - which is used by media players / rippers to determine what disc you've inserted, amongst other things.
> 
> You can type the name of a song / artist and it'll return a list of albums it appears on (for instance) which should help you...


cheers for that.

What I didn't want to do was buy the Inspirals albums or the Farm's as they only had a couple decent songs (IMO).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Submit A Change
Digital Top Ten Index
How Does It Work
Products using GracenoteÂ®
Content Partner Program

4,802,370 CDs 
61,426,872 Songs 
Current GracenoteÂ® Catalog
Quick Search

Artist Disc Song

Advanced Search

Featured Releases

Red Hot Chili Peppers Stadium Arcadium

Paul Simon Surprise

Various Artists / True Brit: 40 Essential Indie Hits (Disc 2)
Label: PolyGram Records
Year: 1996
Track Title 
1. Sunflower -- Paul Weller 
2. Fool's Gold -- The Stone Roses 
3. Kinky Afro -- Happy Mondays 
4. Groovy Train -- The Farm 
5. Friday I'm In Love -- The Cure 
6. Sit Down -- James 
7. Leave Them All Behind -- Ride 
8. There She Goes -- The La's 
9. Shine On -- The House Of Love 
10. The Only One I Know -- Charlatans 
11. True Faith -- New Order 
12. You're In A Bad Way -- Saint Etienne 
13. ProGen (Move Any Mountain) -- The Shamen 
14. Disappointed -- Electronic 
15. This Is How It Feels To Be Lonely -- Inspiral Carpets 
16. Welcome To The Cheap Seats -- The Wonder Stuff 
17. Unbelieveable -- EMF 
18. Only Living Boy In New Cross -- Carter The Unstoppable Sex Machine 
19. Right Here Right Now -- Jesus Jones 
20. Come Play With Me -- The Wedding Present


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've got some Jesus Jones, LOADS of EMF, loads of PWEI, Stone Roses, Shamen, Charlatans etc

If there's anything that you need (and already own, of course) I might be able to help...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.play.com/Music/CD/4-/163535/ ... oduct.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Unfortunately, if you search "indie", it seems album compilers think they should include Franz Ferdinand. :?

If you can wait until 5th June (!), play.com are showing a "Bez" compilation due for release:

Disc 1

Happy Mondays - Step On
The Charlatans - The Only One I Know
James - Come Home
New Order - Blue Monday '88
The Stone Roses - Sally Cinnamon
The Farm - Groovy Train
Shamen - Move Any Mountain
808 State - Pacific State
Adamski - N-R-G
The Beloved - Hello
Electronic - Get The Message
World Of Twist - She's A Rainbow
Paris Angels - Perfume (Loved Up)
A Certain Ratio - Shack Up
Northside - Shall We Take A Trip?
MC Tunes Vs. 808 State - The Only Rhyme That Bites
That Petrol Emotion - Abandon (Boys Own Remix)
The House Of Love - Shine On
The La's - There She Goes
The Smiths - Panic

Disc 2

The Stone Roses - She Bangs The Drums
Primal Scream - Loaded
Happy Mondays - Kinky Afro
Inspiral Carpets - This Is How It Feels
The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?
The Mock Turtles - Can You Dig It?
The Farm - Stepping Stone
New Order - Fine Time
Together - Hardcore Uproar
Orbital - Chime
The Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea
Utah Saints - What Can You Do For Me?
Candy Flip - Strawberry Fields For Ever
The Cure - Never Enough
Saint Etienne - Only Love Can Break Your Heart
A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
The Beloved - The Sun Rising
Bez Feat. Monica Ward - One Dream

Seems slightly on the Electronic side of Indie (to me, anyway) but still looks to be a good collection.

(Search Madchester on play.com)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That looks like a good un.

Also includes one of my favourite ever tracks - PNG by FSOL.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> That looks like a good un.
> 
> Also includes one of my favourite ever tracks - PNG by FSOL.


Would you like a copy of the CD Single (if I can dig it out) :lol:

Andy Weatherall mixes etc.

(just checked my iPod. CD Single can't be far away, as its loaded on my iPod...)

(just checked release date. 1992. That makes me officially very old indeed.)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Napster are doing a 7 day free trial! Sign-up and download as much music as you want!! I've just hit 20gb!

Recent personal downloads - Stone Roses, Flowered Up, Happy Mondays, Inspiral Carpets, The Farm etc etc.

There is of course a wee issue with regards to DRM but as long as you are within your trial period etc it can easily be circumvented!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Napster are doing a 7 day free trial! Sign-up and download as much music as you want!!
> 
> Recent personal downloads - Stone Roses, Flowered Up, Happy Mondays, Inspiral Carpets, The Farm etc etc.
> 
> There is of course a wee issue with regards to DRM but as long as you are within your trial period etc it can easily be circumvented!


allofmp3.com probably have some of this stuff on as well...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Unbelievable is one of the seminal songs of that era. Still gets a blast on the ipod fairly regularly now. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Unbelievable is one of the seminal songs of that era. Still gets a blast on the ipod fairly regularly now. 8)


Did you ever find that EMF compilation of remixes and B sides I was talking about?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I only have 82 EMF tracks on the iPod. Shocking.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No I didn't 

I really don't have much of their stuff at all. I loved Schubert's Dip, of which I have a few tracks - and a few remixes of Unbelievable. :?

Like Kell, most of my stuff from that time was either on cassette or vinyl so I have lost most of my collections.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

For those that need to own originals, Ebay is your friend. When you're only paying a few pence for a single, or a couple of quid for an album, its pretty easy to rebuild your collection(s) again...

You'd be amazed what people are selling 

I know many people don't trust the place, but there are LOTS of people who make a living selling 2nd hand music on there at very reasonable prices, and they aren't going to scam you for Â£2.57 are they?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Amazon are currently doing 3 for a tenner and in amongest all the droos is Beloved CD for Â£3.33.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... ROKL5A1OLE

Worth a punt,


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Amazon are currently doing 3 for a tenner and in amongest all the droos is Beloved CD for Â£3.33.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> Worth a punt,


You got me thinking...


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

jampott said:


> :
> Disc 1
> 
> Happy Mondays - Step On
> ...


That is a [smiley=dude.gif] great compilation!!

Only the Candy Flip & Mock Turtles tracks would be dropped if I had the choice. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Iâ€™m getting a bit of a tear in the eye from the memories some of these tracks are bringing back. 

The Stone Roses - Sally Cinnamon
World Of Twist - She's A Rainbow (amazing live!!!)
Paris Angels - Perfume (Loved Up)
A Certain Ratio - Shack Up
Primal Scream â€" Loaded

Are particular stand out tracks for me.

Iâ€™m off home to dig out my vinyl and have a nostalgia night!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

At the time, around 1989, I bought a compilation called "Happy Daze" which I thought was pretty good.

p.s. it is definately NOT the 1996 version [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

jampott said:


> I've got some Jesus Jones, LOADS of EMF, loads of PWEI, Stone Roses, Shamen, Charlatans etc
> 
> If there's anything that you need (and already own, of course) I might be able to help...


jampott, i'm very interested in the contents of your....iPod :wink:

I'm in the process of transferring my Vinyl onto my laptop but I seem to have been over generous with my loans over the past few years as I must be missing 20% of my albums :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Orange&Blue said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I've got some Jesus Jones, LOADS of EMF, loads of PWEI, Stone Roses, Shamen, Charlatans etc
> ...


That's my plan too.

Got lots to go there as well.

1.	2pac	All eyes on Me	CD â€" Album
2.	3rd Bass	The Cactus Album	CD â€" Album
3.	50 Cent	Get rich or die trying	CD â€" Album
4.	50 Cent	Guess whoâ€™s back	CD â€" Album
5.	50 Cent	The Massacre	CD â€" Album
6.	Abba	Gold	CD â€" Album
7.	Anastacia	Not that kind	CD â€" Album
8.	Anka, Paul	Rock Swings	CD â€" Album
9.	Armstrong, Louis	Hotter than that	CD â€" Album
10.	Armstrong, Louis	I got Rhythm	CD â€" Album
11.	Armstrong, Louis	Iâ€™ve got the world on a string	CD â€" Album
12.	Armstrong, Louis	The very best of	CD â€" Album
13.	Artful Dodger	Itâ€™s all about the stragglers	CD â€" Album
14.	Ayers, Roy	Live at Ronnie Scottâ€™s CD â€" Album
15.	Ayers, Roy	Vibesman	CD â€" Album
16.	Bacharach, Burt	The look of love	CD â€" Album
17.	Basie, Count	Jive at Five	CD â€" Album
18.	Beiderbecke, Bix	Riverboat Shuffle	CD â€" Album
19.	Benson, George	Greatest hits of all	CD â€" Album
20.	Big Daddy Kane	The best of	CD â€" Album
21.	Big L	The Big Picture	CD â€" Album
22.	Black Eyed Peas	Behind the front	CD â€" Album
23.	Black Eyed Peas	Bridging the gap	CD â€" Album
24.	Black Eyed Peas	Elephunk	CD â€" Album
25.	Black Sheep	A wolf in sheepâ€™s clothing	CD â€" Album
26.	Blackstreet	Another level	CD â€" Album
27.	Blackstreet Blackstreet	CD â€" Album
28.	Blackstreet	Finally	CD â€" Album
29.	Blige, Mary J	Mary	CD â€" Album
30.	Blige, Mary J	My Life	CD â€" Album
31.	Blue	Best of CD â€" Album
32.	Blue	Best of Blue	CD â€" Album
33.	Blunt, James	Back to Bedlam	CD â€" Album
34.	Brand New Heavies	Brand New Heavies	CD â€" Album
35.	Brand New Heavies	Rare Grooves, Remixes & Excursions	CD â€" Album
36.	Brand New Heavies	Trunk Funk, the best of	CD â€" Album
37.	Brand Nubian	One for all	CD â€" Album
38.	Brandy	Never Say Never	CD â€" Album
39.	Braun, Rick	Kisses in the rain	CD â€" Album
40.	Braxton, Toni	Braxton, Toni	CD â€" Album
41.	Braxton, Toni	Secrets	CD â€" Album
42.	Brooklyn Funk Essentials	Cool & Steady & Easy	CD â€" Album
43.	Brooklyn Funk Essentials	In the Buzzbag	CD â€" Album
44.	Brooklyn Funk Essentials	Make them like it	CD â€" Album
45.	Brotherhood, The	Elementalz	CD â€" Album
46.	Brown, Horace	Horace Brown	CD â€" Album
47.	Brubeck, Dave	The very best of	CD â€" Album
48.	Buble, Michael	Itâ€™s time	CD â€" Album
49.	BublÃ©, Michael	Michael BublÃ©	CD â€" Album
50.	Buckshot Lefonque	Buckshot Lefonque	CD â€" Album
51.	Cannibus	2000 BC	CD â€" Album
52.	Cast	All Change	CD â€" Album
53.	Chapman, Tracey	The best ofâ€¦	CD â€" Album
54.	Charlatans	Some Friendly	CD â€" Album
55.	Chemical Brothers	Exit Planet Dust	CD â€" Album
56.	Coldplay	A rush of blood to the head	CD â€" Album
57.	Coldplay	Parachutes	CD â€" Album
58.	Coldplay	X&Y	CD â€" Album
59.	Cole, Nat King	All for you	CD â€" Album
60.	Cole, Nat King	Body & Soul	CD â€" Album
61.	Cole, Nat King	Lets Fall in Love	CD â€" Album
62.	Cole, Nat King	The Christmas Album	CD â€" Album
63.	Cole, Nat King	The one and only	CD â€" Album
64.	Coltrane, John	In a soulful mood	CD â€" Album
65.	Common	Be	CD â€" Album
66.	Connick Jr, Harry	30	CD â€" Album
67.	Connick Jr, Harry	Blue Light, Red Light	CD â€" Album 
68.	Connick Jr, Harry	Forever for now	CD â€" Album
69.	Connick Jr, Harry	Harry Connick Jr	CD â€" Album
70.	Connick Jr, Harry	She	CD â€" Album
71.	Connick Jr, Harry	Star Turtle	CD â€" Album
72.	Connick Jr, Harry	We are in Love	CD â€" Album
73.	Connick Jr, Harry	When Harry Met Sally (OST)	CD â€" Album
74.	Connick Jr, Harry	When my heart finds Christmas	CD â€" Album
75.	Connolly, Billy	Classic Connolly	CD â€" Album
76.	Cooke, Sam Portrait of a legend	CD â€" Album
77.	Corduroy	Dad Man Cat	CD â€" Album
78.	Corduroy	High Havoc	CD â€" Album
79.	Crazy Town	Gift of the game	CD â€" Album
80.	Crosby, Bing	Christmas is a coming	CD â€" Album
81.	Cullum, Jamie	Twenty something	CD â€" Album
82.	Cypress Hill	IV	CD â€" Album
83.	Cypress Hill	Skull and Bones	CD â€" Album
84.	D12	Devilâ€™s night	CD â€" Album
85.	D'Angelo	Voodoo	CD â€" Album
86.	Darkman	Worldwide	CD â€" Album
87.	David, Craig	Born to do it	CD â€" Album
88.	David, Craig	Slicker than your average	CD â€" Album
89.	Davis, Miles	Birth of the cool	CD â€" Album
90.	Davis, Miles	Kind of Blue	CD â€" Album
91.	De La Soul	3ft High & Rising	CD â€" Album
92.	De La Soul	Art. Official. Intelligence. Mosaic Thump	CD â€" Album
93.	De La Soul	The best of CD â€" Album
94.	Destinyâ€™s Child	Survivor	CD â€" Album
95.	Destinyâ€™s Child	The writingâ€™s on the wall	CD â€" Album
96.	Digable Planets	Blowout Comb	CD â€" Album
97.	Digable Planets	Reachinâ€™	CD â€" Album
98.	Dilated Peoples	Expansion Team	CD â€" Album
99.	Dilated Peoples	The Platform	CD â€" Album
100.	D'Influence	London	CD â€" Album
101.	Dr Dre	2001	CD â€" Album
102.	Dr Dre	The Chronic	CD â€" Album
103.	Eazy E	Eazy Duz It	CD â€" Album
104.	Ellington, Duke	Rockin' in Rhythm	CD â€" Album
105.	Eminem	Encore	CD â€" Album
106.	Eminem	The Eminem Show	CD â€" Album
107.	Eminem	The Marshall Mathers LP	CD â€" Album
108.	Eminem	The Slim Shady LP	CD â€" Album
109.	Eric B & Rakim	Follow the Leader	CD â€" Album
110.	Eric B & Rakim	Paid in full	CD â€" Album
111.	Eve	Eve-olution	CD â€" Album
112.	Everlast	Eat at whiteyâ€™s	CD â€" Album
113.	Faithless	Sunday 8pm	CD â€" Album
114.	Fitzgerald, Ella	Sing me a Swing Song	CD â€" Album
115.	Flack, Roberta	Softly with these songs	CD â€" Album
116.	Four Tops	Early Motown Classics	CD â€" Album
117.	Franklin, Aretha	The Classic Aretha Franklin	CD â€" Album
118.	Fu Schnikens	F.U. Don't Take it Personal	CD â€" Album
119.	Fugees The Score	CD â€" Album
120.	Fugees	The Score	CD â€" Album
121.	Fun Lovin' Criminals	100% Colombian	CD â€" Album
122.	Fun Lovin' Criminals	Come Find Yourself	CD â€" Album
123.	Funkadelic	Ultimate Funkadelic	CD â€" Album
124.	Furtado, Nelly	Whoa, Nelly	CD â€" Album
125.	Future Sound of London	ISDN	CD â€" Album
126.	Galliano	A Joyful noise unto the creator	CD â€" Album
127.	Galliano	In pursuit of the 13th note	CD â€" Album
128.	Galliano	The Plot Thickens	CD â€" Album
129.	Game, The	The Documentary	CD â€" Album
130.	Gang Starr	Daily Operation	CD â€" Album
131.	Gang Starr	Hard to Earn	CD â€" Album
132.	Gang Starr	Step in the arena	CD â€" Album
133.	Gang Starr	The Ownerz	CD â€" Album
134.	Garnier, Laurent	Shot in the Dark	CD â€" Album
135.	Gaye, Marvin	â€¦and friends CD â€" Album
136.	Gaye, Marvin	Ainâ€™t nothing like the real thing	CD â€" Album
137.	Gaye, Marvin	I heard it through the grapevine	CD â€" Album
138.	Gaye, Marvin	Let's get it on	CD â€" Album
139.	Gaye, Marvin Vulnerable	CD â€" Album
140.	Gaye, Marvin	Whatâ€™s going on	CD â€" Album
141.	Ginuwine	100% Ginuwine	CD â€" Album
142.	Goldie	Timeless	CD â€" Album
143.	Goo Goo Dolls	A boy named Goo	CD â€" Album
144.	Goo Goo Dolls	Dizzy up the girl	CD â€" Album
145.	Goo Goo Dolls	Ego, opinion, art & Commerce	CD â€" Album
146.	Goo Goo Dolls	Gutterflower	CD â€" Album
147.	Goo Goo Dolls	Live in Buffalo	CD â€" Album
148.	Goodman, Benny	Clarinet a la King	CD â€" Album
149.	Gorillaz	Demon Days	CD â€" Album
150.	Grandmaster Flash	White Lines & other Messages	CD â€" Album
151.	Gray, David	Sell sell sell	CD â€" Album
152.	Gray, David	White Ladder	CD â€" Album
153.	Green, Al	The essential Al Green	CD â€" Album
154.	Green, Al	The Supreme Al Green	CD â€" Album
155.	Green, Al	True Love: a collection	CD â€" Album
156.	Groove Armada	Back to mine	CD â€" Album
157.	Guru	Streetsoul	CD â€" Album
158.	Hall, Lyndon David	Medicine 4 my Pain	CD â€" Album
159.	Hall, Lyndon David	The other side	CD â€" Album
160.	Happy Mondays	Pills, thrills and bellyaches	CD â€" Album
161.	Hill, Dru	Enter the Dru	CD â€" Album
162.	Hill, Lauryn	The Miseducation of	CD â€" Album
163.	Holiday, Billie	All of me	CD â€" Album
164.	Holiday, Billie	Holiday Romance	CD â€" Album
165.	Holiday, Billie	Songs for Distingue lovers	CD â€" Album
166.	Holly, Buddy	The best of	CD â€" Album
167.	Horner, James	Music from Braveheart	CD â€" Album
168.	House of Pain	House of Pain	CD â€" Album
169.	House of Pain	Same as it ever was	CD â€" Album
170.	Houston, Whitney	My love is your love	CD â€" Album
171.	Hue & Cry	Seduced and Abandoned	CD â€" Album
172.	Hue and Cry	Labour of love â€" the best of	CD â€" Album
173.	Ice T	Greatest Hits. The evidence	CD â€" Album
174.	Ice T	OG: Original Gangster	CD â€" Album
175.	Incognito	Jazz Funk	CD â€" Album
176.	INXS	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
177.	Jackson 5	Early Motown Classics	CD â€" Album
178.	Jackson 5, The	The best of	CD â€" Album
179.	Jackson, Janet	The Velvet Rope	CD â€" Album
180.	Jam, The Beat surrender	CD â€" Album
181.	James Taylor Quartet	Blow up â€" the best of	CD â€" Album
182.	Jamiroquai	A Funk Odyssey	CD â€" Album
183.	Jamiroquai	Dynamite	CD â€" Album
184.	Jamiroquai	Emergency on planet Earth	CD â€" Album
185.	Jamiroquai	Return of the Space Cowboy	CD â€" Album
186.	Jamiroquai	Synkronised	CD â€" Album
187.	Jamiroquai	Travelling without moving	CD â€" Album
188.	Jay Z	MTV Unplugged	CD â€" Album
189.	Jay Z The Black Album	CD â€" Album
190.	Jay Z	The Blueprint 2	CD â€" Album
191.	Jay-Z	The blueprint 3: Life and times of S Carter	CD â€" Album
192.	Jay-Z vs Linkin Park	Collision Course	CD â€" Album
193.	Jean, Wyclef	Ecleftic	CD â€" Album
194.	Jodeci	Forever My Lady	CD â€" Album
195.	Johnson, Jack	In between dreams	CD â€" Album
196.	Jones, Donell	Where I wanna be	CD â€" Album
197.	Jones, Norah	Come away with me	CD â€" Album
198.	Jones, Norah	Feels like home	CD â€" Album
199.	Jones, Norah (Peter Malick group)	New York City	CD â€" Album
200.	Jones, Tom	Reload	CD â€" Album
201.	Jordan, Louis	Saxa woogie	CD â€" Album
202.	Jordan, Montell	Get it on tonite	CD â€" Album
203.	Jordan, Montell	More	CD â€" Album
204.	Jordan, Montell	This is how we do it	CD â€" Album
205.	Jordan, Ronny	A Brighter Day	CD â€" Album
206.	Jordan, Ronny	Quiet Revolution	CD â€" Album
207.	Jurassic 5	Jurassic 5	CD â€" Album
208.	Kaiser Chiefs	Employment	CD â€" Album
209.	kanYeWest	Late Registration	CD â€" Album
210.	Keane	Hopes and Fears	CD â€" Album
211.	Kelly, R	12 Play	CD â€" Album
212.	Kelly, R	12 Play	CD â€" Album
213.	Kelly, R	3	CD â€" Album
214.	Kelly, R	Born into the 90's	CD â€" Album
215.	Kelly, R	R	CD â€" Album
216.	Keys, Alicia	Songs in A minor	CD â€" Album
217.	Keys, Alicia	The diary of	CD â€" Album
218.	Kitt, Eartha	Purrfect â€" the Eartha Kitt Collection	CD â€" Album
219.	Knight, Beverley	Prodigal Sista	CD â€" Album
220.	Kravitz, Lenny	5	CD â€" Album
221.	Kravitz, Lenny	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
222.	Kravitz, Lenny	Let Love rule	CD â€" Album
223.	Kravitz, Lenny	Mama Said	CD â€" Album
224.	KRS ONE	Retrospective	CD â€" Album
225.	Lambchop	Is a woman	CD â€" Album
226.	Lee, Peggy	The Magic of	CD â€" Album
227.	Lemar	Dedicated	CD â€" Album
228.	Lennon, John	Legend	CD â€" Album
229.	Lewis, Ephraim	Skin	CD â€" Album
230.	Lighthouse Family	Ocean Drive	CD â€" Album
231.	Lighthouse Family	Postcards from Heaven	CD â€" Album
232.	Limp Bizkitt	Chocolate Starfish and the hot dog flavoured water	CD â€" Album
233.	Limp Bizkitt	Results may vary	CD â€" Album
234.	Limp Bizkitt	Significant Other	CD â€" Album
235.	Linkin Park	Hybrid Theory	CD â€" Album
236.	Linkin Park	Meteora	CD â€" Album
237.	Living in a Box	Living in a Box	CD â€" Album
238.	LL Cool J	G.O.A.T (Greatest Of All Time)	CD â€" Album
239.	LL Cool J	Phenomenon	CD â€" Album
240.	Lucy Pearl	Lucy Pearl	CD â€" Album
241.	M People The best of	CD â€" Album
242.	Madness	Itâ€™sâ€¦Madness	CD â€" Album
243.	Madness	The business	CD â€" Album
244.	Main Source	Breaking Atoms	CD â€" Album
245.	Mangione, Chuck	Fun and games	CD â€" Album
246.	Marley, Bob	Legend	CD â€" Album
247.	Marley, Bob	Soul Rebel	CD â€" Album
248.	Maroon 5	Songs about Jane	CD â€" Album
249.	Martin, Dean	Late night with	CD â€" Album
250.	Martin, Dean	Smooth â€˜nâ€™ Swinging	CD â€" Album
251.	Massive Attack	100th Window	CD â€" Album
252.	Massive Attack	Blue Lines	CD â€" Album
253.	Massive Attack	Mezzanine	CD â€" Album
254.	Massive Attack	Protection	CD â€" Album
255.	Massive Attack Vâ€™s Mad Professor	No Protection	CD â€" Album
256.	Maxwell	Embrya	CD â€" Album
257.	Maxwell	Maxwell's Urban Hang Suite	CD â€" Album
258.	Maxwell	Now	CD â€" Album
259.	MC Lyte	The very best ofâ€¦	CD â€" Album
260.	McDonald, Malcolm	Sweet Freedom	CD â€" Album
261.	McNeil, Lutricia	My side of town	CD â€" Album
262.	Michael, George	Faith	CD â€" Album
263.	Michael, George	Ladies and Gentlemen	CD â€" Album
264.	Michael, George	Older	CD â€" Album
265.	Migs, Miguel	Colorful you	CD â€" Album
266.	Ministry of Sound	House Classics	CD â€" Album
267.	Ministry of Sound	Late night Sessions	CD â€" Album
268.	Ministry of Sound	The album 2002	CD â€" Album
269.	Ministry of Sound	The Chillout session	CD â€" Album
270.	Missy Elliot	Miss E â€" so addictive	CD â€" Album
271.	Moby	Play	CD â€" Album
272.	Moloko	Things to make and do	CD â€" Album
273.	Morcheeba	Big Calm	CD â€" Album
274.	Morrison, Mark	Return of the Mack	CD â€" Album
275.	Mr Scruff	Keep it unreal	CD â€" Album
276.	NaS	Godâ€™s Son	CD â€" Album
277.	NaS	Illmatic	CD â€" Album
278.	NaS	It was written	CD â€" Album
279.	Naughty by Nature	Nineteen Naughty Nine	CD â€" Album
280.	New Edition	Home Again	CD â€" Album
281.	Nu Colours	Nu Colours	CD â€" Album
282.	Nu Yorican Soul	Nu Yorican Soul	CD â€" Album
283.	NWA	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
284.	NWA Straight outta Compton	CD â€" Album
285.	Ocean Colour Scene	Moseley Shoals	CD â€" Album
286.	Odyssey	Greatest hits	CD â€" Album
287.	Oldland, Misty	Supernatural	CD â€" Album
288.	Omar	There's nothing like this	CD â€" Album
289.	Orff, Carl	Carmina Burana	CD â€" Album
290.	OutKast	Speakerbox/the love below	CD â€" Album
291.	OutKast	Stankonia	CD â€" Album
292.	Papa Roach	Infest	CD â€" Album
293.	Paris, Mica	Contribution	CD â€" Album
294.	Parker, Charlie	Out of Nowhere	CD â€" Album
295.	Pharcyde, The Bizarre ride II the Pharcyde	CD â€" Album
296.	Phats and Small	Now Phats what I small music CD â€" Album
297.	Pickett, Wilson	The Exciting Wilson Pickett	CD â€" Album
298.	Portishead	Dummy	CD â€" Album
299.	Prokofiev, Sergey	Peter and the wolf	CD â€" Album
300.	Public Enemy	Yo! Bum rush the show	CD â€" Album
301.	Puddle of Mudd	Come Clean	CD â€" Album
302.	Puddle of Mudd	Come Clean	CD â€" Album 
303.	Qâ€"Tip	Amplified	CD â€" Album
304.	Quaye, Finley	Vanguard	CD â€" Album
305.	R.E.M. The Best of	CD â€" Album
306.	Raw Stylus	Pushing against the Flow	CD â€" Album
307.	Red Hot Chili Peppers	By the way	CD â€" Album
308.	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Californication	CD â€" Album
309.	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Live in Hyde Park	CD â€" Album
310.	Red Hot Chili Peppers	One hot minute	CD â€" Album
311.	Red Hot Chilli Peppers	Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magik	CD â€" Album
312.	Redding, Otis	Dock of the bay â€" definitive collection	CD â€" Album
313.	Rich, Richie	Seasoned Veteran	CD â€" Album
314.	Richie, Lionel	Encore	CD â€" Album
315.	Robinson, Smokey	The tears of a clown	CD â€" Album
316.	Roni Size and Reprazent	New Forms	CD â€" Album
317.	Royksopp	Melody AM	CD â€" Album
318.	Royksopp	The Understanding	CD â€" Album
319.	RUN DMC	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
320.	Sade	Lovers live	CD â€" Album
321.	Sade	Lovers Rock	CD â€" Album
322.	Sade	The best of Sade	CD â€" Album
323.	Schooly D	The Collection	CD â€" Album
324.	Scott, Jill	Who is Jill Scott?	CD â€" Album
325.	Scott-Heron, Gill	Ghetto Style	CD â€" Album
326.	Seal	2	CD â€" Album
327.	Simone, Nina	My baby just cares for me (Best of)	CD â€" Album
328.	Simple Minds	Into the City of Light	CD â€" Album
329.	Simply Red	A New Flame	CD â€" Album
330.	Simply Red	A New Flame	CD â€" Album
331.	Simply Red	Blue	CD â€" Album
332.	Simply Red	Love and the Russian Winter	CD â€" Album
333.	Simply Red	Simplified	CD â€" Album
334.	Simply Red	Stars	CD â€" Album
335.	Sinatra, Frank	Classic Sinatra	CD â€" Album
336.	Sinatra, Frank	Come fly with me	CD â€" Album
337.	Sinatra, Frank	Days of wine and Roses	CD â€" Album
338.	Sinatra, Frank	Duets	CD â€" Album
339.	Sinatra, Frank	Frank Sinatra sings his greatest hits	CD â€" Album
340.	Sinatra, Frank	Sinatraâ€™s Sinatra	CD â€" Album
341.	Sinatra, Frank	Swings	CD â€" Album
342.	Sisqo	Return of Dragon	CD â€" Album
343.	Sisqo	Unleash the Dragon	CD â€" Album
344.	Sledge, Percy	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
345.	Sly and the Family Stone Greatest Hits	CD â€" Album
346.	Snoop Doggy Dogg	Tha Doggfather	CD â€" Album
347.	Sonique	Hear my cry	CD â€" Album
348.	Soul 2 Soul	1990 a new decade	CD â€" Album
349.	Soul 2 Soul	Club Classics Volume 1	CD â€" Album
350.	Soul 2 Soul	Time for change	CD â€" Album
351.	Souls of Mischief	â€™93 â€˜til infinity	CD â€" Album
352.	Sparxxx, Bubba	Dark days, Bright nights	CD â€" Album
353.	Spearhead	Home	CD â€" Album
354.	Spooks	S.I.O.S.I.S.	CD â€" Album
355.	St Germain	Saint-Germain des PrÃ©s CafÃ© 4: CD â€" Album
356.	St Germaine	Boulevard	CD â€" Album
357.	St Germaine	Tourist	CD â€" Album
358.	Stansfield, Lisa	Biography â€" the greatest hits	CD â€" Album
359.	Stefani, Gwen	Love. Angel. Music. Baby.	CD â€" Album
360.	Stereo MCâ€™s	33â€"45â€"78	CD â€" Album
361.	Sting	The best of 1984â€"94	CD â€" Album
362.	Sting/The Police	Best of Sting and the Police	CD â€" Album
363.	Stone, Angie	Black Diamond	CD â€" Album
364.	Stone, Angie	Mahogany Soul	CD â€" Album
365.	Stone, Angie	Stone Love	CD â€" Album
366.	Stone, Joss	Mind, Body & Soul	CD â€" Album
367.	Stone, Joss	The Soul Sessions	CD â€" Album
368.	Stonebridge	Canâ€™t get enough	CD â€" Album
369.	Strong, Andrew	Strong	CD â€" Album
370.	Style Council	Greatest hits	CD â€" Album
371.	Style Council	The singular adventures of	CD â€" Album
372.	Sugarhill Gang	Rappers Delight	CD â€" Album
373.	The Jam	Beat Surrender	CD â€" Album
374.	The Pharcyde	Bizarre ride II	CD â€" Album
375.	Tony Rich Project	Words	CD â€" Album
376.	Travis	The invisible band	CD â€" Album
377.	Travis	The Man who	CD â€" Album
378.	Tribe Called Quest	Peopleâ€™s instinctive travelsâ€¦	CD â€" Album
379.	Turin Brakes	Ether Song	CD â€" Album
380.	Turin Brakes	The Optimist EP	CD â€" Album
381.	U2	Achtung Baby	CD â€" Album
382.	U2	All that you canâ€™t leave behind	CD â€" Album
383.	U2	Best of 1980-1990	CD â€" Album
384.	U2	Boy	CD â€" Album
385.	U2	Pop	CD â€" Album
386.	U2	Rattle and Hum	CD â€" Album
387.	U2	The Joshua Tree	CD â€" Album
388.	U2	The Unforgettable fire	CD â€" Album
389.	U2	Zooropa	CD â€" Album
390.	Ugly Duckling	Fresh Mode	CD â€" Album
391.	Ugly Duckling	Fresh Mode	CD â€" Album
392.	Ugly Duckling	Journey to Everywhere	CD â€" Album
393.	Ultramagnetic MCs	Critical Beatdown	CD â€" Album
394.	Urban Species Blanket	CD â€" Album
395.	Urban Species	Listen	CD â€" Album
396.	Vangellis	Bladerunner	CD â€" Album
397.	Various	100% Pure Groove 2	CD â€" Album
398.	Various	21st Century Disco	CD â€" Album
399.	Various	Acoustic â€" the best of	CD â€" Album
400.	Various	Angel Beach CD â€" Album
401.	Various	Angel Beach â€" the third wave	CD â€" Album
402.	Various	Anthems of House	CD â€" Album
403.	Various	Ayia Napa â€" the album	CD â€" Album
404.	Various	Beach Bar	CD â€" Album
405.	Various	Best of Acid Jazz	CD â€" Album
406.	Various Best of Acid Jazz (2CD)	CD â€" Album
407.	Various Birth of Be Bop	CD â€" Album
408.	Various	Blues Brother, Soul Sister	CD â€" Album
409.	Various	Breakdown â€" back to the Old Skool	CD â€" Album
410.	Various	Breakdown â€" the best of Euphoric Dance	CD â€" Album
411.	Various	Brides guide to Wedding Music	CD â€" Album
412.	Various	Buddha Bar 4 CD â€" Album 
413.	Various Buddha Bar presents â€" Living Etc	CD â€" Album
414.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 4	CD â€" Album
415.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 5	CD â€" Album
416.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 6	CD â€" Album
417.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 7	CD â€" Album
418.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 8	CD â€" Album
419.	Various	CafÃ© Del Mar Vol. 9	CD â€" Album
420.	Various	Carols at Christmas	CD â€" Album
421.	Various Cats	CD â€" Album
422.	Various	Christmas Cocktails	CD â€" Album
423.	Various	Christmas Party Album	CD â€" Album
424.	Various	Classic Chillout	CD â€" Album
425.	Various	Classic Chillout album	CD â€" Album
426.	Various	Classic Rap and Hip Hop	CD â€" Album
427.	Various	Classical Chillout Vol. 2	CD â€" Album
428.	Various	Club Tropicana	CD â€" Album
429.	Various	Cool sounds for a warm night	CD â€" Album
430.	Various	Coolest Christmas Album ever	CD â€" Album
431.	Various	Dark side of the 80â€™s	CD â€" Album
432.	Various	Dark side of the 80â€™s	CD â€" Album
433.	Various	Disco Fever	CD â€" Album
434.	Various	Disco Fever (2CD)	CD â€" Album
435.	Various Disco Machine Gun	CD â€" Album
436.	Various	DJ Jules - Greenhouse	CD â€" Album
437.	Various	DJ Jules - Spring Cleaning	CD â€" Album
438.	Various	DJ Jules - Sunburn	CD â€" Album
439.	Various	DJ Jules - Winter Warmer	CD â€" Album
440.	Various	Dreamhouse. Vol 1 â€" le voyage	CD â€" Album
441.	Various	Driftinâ€™	CD â€" Album
442.	Various	Dub Sessions	CD â€" Album
443.	Various	Eighties Soul Weekender	CD â€" Album
444.	Various	Electro Breakdance	CD â€" Album
445.	Various	Essential Christmas Album	CD â€" Album
446.	Various	Essential grooves	CD â€" Album
447.	Various	Essential Mix	CD â€" Album
448.	Various	Euphoria (Chilled)	CD â€" Album
449.	Various	Euphoria (Deep and Chilled)	CD â€" Album
450.	Various	Feelinâ€™ Good	CD â€" Album
451.	Various	Full on Dance	CD â€" Album
452.	Various	Funk Soul Brother	CD â€" Album
453.	Various	GTA Vice City: Fever FM	CD â€" Album
454.	Various	GTA Vice City: WildStyle FM	CD â€" Album
455.	Various	Hed Kandi - Back to love	CD â€" Album
456.	Various	Hed Kandi - Beach House 04.04	CD â€" Album
457.	Various	Hed Kandi - Beach House 1	CD â€" Album
458.	Various	Hed Kandi - Beach House 2	CD â€" Album
459.	Various	Hed Kandi - Disco Heaven 01.05	CD â€" Album
460.	Various	Hed Kandi - Disco Heaven 02.02	CD â€" Album
461.	Various	Hed Kandi - Disco Heaven 02.03	CD â€" Album
462.	Various	Hed Kandi - Disco Kandi 05.02	CD â€" Album
463.	Various	Hed Kandi - Summer Mix 2003	CD â€" Album
464.	Various	Hed Kandi - The Mix: Winter 2004	CD â€" Album
465.	Various	Hed Kandi - Winter Chill 06.04	CD â€" Album
466.	Various	Hip Hop â€" The greatest	CD â€" Album
467.	Various	Hip Hop 24/7 vol. 1 (3CD)	CD â€" Album
468.	Various	Hip Hop 24/7 vol. 2 (3CD)	CD â€" Album
469.	Various Jazz FM - Late Lounge	CD â€" Album
470.	Various	Jazz FM - Inspired CD â€" Album
471.	Various	Jazz FM - Nu Cool2	CD â€" Album
472.	Various	Jazz FM - Smooth Soul Classics	CD â€" Album
473.	Various	Jazz Ladies	CD â€" Album
474.	Various	Jazz Moods	CD â€" Album
475.	Various	Jazz Moods	CD â€" Album
476.	Various	Jazz Moods 2	CD â€" Album
477.	Various	Jazzmatazz â€" Street Soul	CD â€" Album
478.	Various	Jazzmatazz: Vol 2	CD â€" Album
479.	Various	Jools Hollandâ€™s Later. Vol 2 â€" slow beats	CD â€" Album
480.	Various	Jungle Mania 2 (2CD)	CD â€" Album
481.	Various	Kiss - Hip Hop Classics	CD â€" Album
482.	Various	Kiss - House Nation 2000	CD â€" Album
483.	Various	Kiss - Smooth Grooves	CD â€" Album
484.	Various	Later Lounge CD â€" Album
485.	Various	Let the music play	CD â€" Album
486.	Various	Lick â€" Presented by Trevor Nelson	CD â€" Album
487.	Various	Loved Up	CD â€" Album
488.	Various	Loverman	CD â€" Album
489.	Various	Lovers	CD â€" Album
490.	Various	Master Hip Hop selection (3CD)	CD â€" Album
491.	Various	Mastercuts - Bar Social	CD â€" Album
492.	Various	Mastercuts - Classic Rare Groove Vol 2	CD â€" Album
493.	Various	MOBO awards 1998	CD â€" Album
494.	Various	MOBO awards 2000	CD â€" Album
495.	Various	Moments in Soul	CD â€" Album
496.	Various	MOS - Late Night Sessions	CD â€" Album
497.	Various	MOS - Old Skool Club Classics	CD â€" Album
498.	Various	MOS - The Annual 2002	CD â€" Album
499.	Various	MOS - The Chillout Session	CD â€" Album
500.	Various	MOS - The Chillout Session â€" Ibiza Sunsets	CD â€" Album
501.	Various	MOS - The Chillout Session â€" Summer 2003	CD â€" Album
502.	Various	Music from 8 Mile	CD â€" Album
503.	Various	Music from Boyz in tha Hood	CD â€" Album
504.	Various	Music from Ferris Buellerâ€™s Day Off	CD â€" Album
505.	Various	Music from Oceanâ€™s Eleven	CD â€" Album
506.	Various	NBA Jam session	CD â€" Album
507.	Various New attitude, New Music	CD â€" Album
508.	Various	New Jazz Generation	CD â€" Album
509.	Various	New Soul Rebels	CD â€" Album
510.	Various	Originals	CD â€" Album
511.	Various	Pete Tongâ€™s Essential Classics (dec 2005)	CD â€" Album
512.	Various	Phat Beach	CD â€" Album
513.	Various	Playboy Mansion â€" Chillin' at theâ€¦	CD â€" Album
514.	Various	Playboy mansion - Dimitri	CD â€" Album
515.	Various	Playboy mansion - Dimitri â€" after theâ€¦	CD â€" Album
516.	Various	Playlist	CD â€" Album
517.	Various	Playlist	CD â€" Album
518.	Various	Pop Idol â€" the big band album	CD â€" Album
519.	Various	Pure Groove	CD â€" Album
520.	Various	Pure Groove	CD â€" Album
521.	Various	Rat Pack (3CD)	CD â€" Album
522.	Various	Red â€" Hot Summer	CD â€" Album
523.	Various	Red â€" Sultry Summer Sounds	CD â€" Album
524.	Various	Rewind	CD â€" Album
525.	Various	Rocky Horror Show	CD â€" Album
526.	Various	Sampled	CD â€" Album
527.	Various	Sampled 2	CD â€" Album
528.	Various	Sax and the city	CD â€" Album
529.	Various	Sisters Of Swing	CD â€" Album
530.	Various	Smooth Jazz	CD â€" Album
531.	Various	Soul Jazz Sessions	CD â€" Album
532.	Various	Soul Reflection	CD â€" Album
533.	Various	Soul Weekender 2	CD â€" Album
534.	Various	Soundtrack to the weekend	CD â€" Album
535.	Various	Speed Garage Anthems	CD â€" Album
536.	Various Starlight Express	CD â€" Album
537.	Various	Staxx/Volt Revue	CD â€" Album
538.	Various	Stereo Sushi	CD â€" Album
539.	Various	Stereo Sushi 2	CD â€" Album
540.	Various	Streetwise Rap and Hip Hop	CD â€" Album
541.	Various	Supafunky	CD â€" Album
542.	Various	Superfunk	CD â€" Album
543.	Various	Supperclub 7 â€" La Bar Noir/La Salle Neige	CD â€" Album
544.	Various	Swing that Music	CD â€" Album
545.	Various Talkinâ€™ Loud â€" 90-94	CD â€" Album
546.	Various	The best easy album in the worldâ€¦ever	CD â€" Album
547.	Various The Best of Big Band	CD â€" Album
548.	Various	The message. The roots of Rap	CD â€" Album
549.	Various	Twice as nice â€" essential grooves	CD â€" Album
550.	Various	Ultimate Drum and Bass Collection (3CD)	CD â€" Album
551.	Various	Underground Frequencies	CD â€" Album
552.	Various Urban Chill	CD â€" Album
553.	Various	Velvet Jazz	CD â€" Album
554.	Various	Verve Remixed	CD â€" Album
555.	Various	Vybin 3	CD â€" Album
556.	Various	We got the Funk	CD â€" Album
557.	Various	Weâ€™re all in the same gang	CD â€" Album
558.	Various Westwood Vol. 3	CD â€" Album
559.	Various Winter Warmer â€" Mixmag	CD â€" Album
560.	Various	Zero 7 â€" Another late night	CD â€" Album
561.	Waller, Fats	I got Rhythm	CD â€" Album
562.	Washington Jr, Grover	A secret place	CD â€" Album
563.	Washington Jr, Grover	All the kingâ€™s horses	CD â€" Album
564.	Washington Jr, Grover	The best is yet to come	CD â€" Album
565.	Waterboys	The best of '81â€"'96	CD â€" Album
566.	Waters, Muddy, Muddy Waters â€" the essential collection	CD â€" Album
567.	Weller, Paul	Complete my confidence	CD â€" Album
568.	Weller, Paul	Days of Speed	CD â€" Album
569.	Weller, Paul	Heliocentric	CD â€" Album
570.	Weller, Paul	Modern classics	CD â€" Album
571.	Weller, Paul	Stanley Road	CD â€" Album
572.	Weller, Paul	Wild Wood	CD â€" Album
573.	Westlife	Allow us to be Frank	CD â€" Album
574.	Whodini	STX	CD â€" Album
575.	Williams, Robbie	Escapology	CD â€" Album
576.	Williams, Robbie	Greatest hits	CD â€" Album
577.	Williams, Robbie	Sing when youâ€™re winning	CD â€" Album
578.	Willis	Come get some	CD â€" Album
579.	Wilson, Cassandra	Travelling Miles	CD â€" Album
580.	Wilson, Jackie	Sweetest Feeling	CD â€" Album
581.	Withers, Bill	Greatest Hits â€" Bill Withers CD â€" Album
582.	Withers, Bill	Lovely Day: The Best of Bill Withers CD â€" Album
583.	Wonder, Stevie	The Ballad Collection	CD â€" Album
584.	Wu Tang Clan	Enter the Wu (36 Chambers)	CD â€" Album
585.	Xzibit	40 days and 40 nights CD â€" Album
586.	Xzibit	At the speed of life	CD â€" Album
587.	Young Disciples	Road to freedom	CD â€" Album
588.	Young, Will	From now on	CD â€" Album
589.	Adams, Oleta	Never Knew Love	CD â€" Single
590.	Alex Party	Don't give me your life	CD â€" Single
591.	Ama, Shola	You might need somebody	CD â€" Single
592.	Arrested Development	People Everyday	CD â€" Single
593.	Ashley & Jackson	Solid Gold	CD â€" Single
594.	Baby D	I need your lovin'	CD â€" Single
595.	Babyface	This is for the lover in you	CD â€" Single
596.	Badu, Erykah	On & on CD â€" Single
597.	BBE	Flash	CD â€" Single
598.	Benz	Urban City Girl	CD â€" Single
599.	Black Machine	How Gee	CD â€" Single
600.	BlackStreet	Don't Leave Me	CD â€" Single
601.	Blahzay Blahzay	Danger	CD â€" Single
602.	Blueboy, The	Remember me	CD â€" Single
603.	Bone, Thugs & Harmony	Harmony	CD â€" Single
604.	Brand New Heavies	Sometimes	CD â€" Single
605.	Brand New Heavies	Spend some time	CD â€" Single
606.	Braxton, Toni	Unbreak my heart	CD â€" Single
607.	Brotherhood	One Shot	CD â€" Single
608.	Brown, Diana	Eating me alive	CD â€" Single
609.	Brown, Foxy	Get me home	CD â€" Single
610.	Brown, Horace	One for the money	CD â€" Single
611.	Carlisle, Bob	Butterfly Kisses	CD â€" Single
612.	Cheeks, Judi	You're the story of my life	CD â€" Single
613.	D:Mob	One day	CD â€" Single
614.	Damage	Love 2 Love	CD â€" Single
615.	Damage	Wonderful tonight	CD â€" Single
616.	D'Angelo	Brown Sugar	CD â€" Single
617.	D'Angelo	Cruisin'	CD â€" Single
618.	Darkman	Brand New Day	CD â€" Single
619.	De La Soul	4 more	CD â€" Single
620.	Deelite	Groove is in the heart	CD â€" Single
621.	De'Lacy	Hideaway	CD â€" Single
622.	Des'ree	You gotta be	CD â€" Single
623.	Diop, Wassis	African Dream	CD â€" Single
624.	DJ Kool	Let me clear my throat	CD â€" Single
625.	DJ Quicksilva	Bellisima	CD â€" Single
626.	Dodgy	If you're thinking of me	CD â€" Single
627.	Dr Dre	Keeps their heads ringin'	CD â€" Single
628.	Dreadzone	Life, Love & Unity	CD â€" Single
629.	Dreadzone	Zion Youth	CD â€" Single
630.	Eazy E	Just ta let ya know	CD â€" Single
631.	Elevatorman	Fired up	CD â€" Single
632.	Elevatorman	Funk and Drive	CD â€" Single
633.	Eternal Secrets	CD â€" Single
634.	Fugees	Fuâ€"geeâ€"la	CD â€" Single
635.	Gabrielle	Forget about the world	CD â€" Single
636.	Gabrielle	Give me a little more time	CD â€" Single
637.	Gabrielle	Walk on by	CD â€" Single
638.	Galliano	Ease my mind	CD â€" Single
639.	Gardier, Donna	I'll be there	CD â€" Single
640.	Gat Decor	Passion	CD â€" Single
641.	Geto Boys	The world is a ghetto	CD â€" Single
642.	Girault, Martine	Revival	CD â€" Single
643.	Goldie	Inner City Life	CD â€" Single
644.	Groove Theory	Tell me	CD â€" Single
645.	Guru	Watch what you say	CD â€" Single
646.	Happy Clappers	I believe	CD â€" Single
647.	Harriet	Temple of love	CD â€" Single
648.	Hill, Dru	In my bed	CD â€" Single
649.	Honky	What's going down	CD â€" Single
650.	House of Pain	Greatest Hits	CD â€" Single
651.	Howard, Adina	Freak like me	CD â€" Single
652.	Immature	We got it	CD â€" Single
653.	James Taylor Quartet	Love will keep us together	CD â€" Single
654.	Jamiroquai	Alright	CD â€" Single
655.	Jamiroquai Cosmic Girl	CD â€" Single
656.	Jamiroquai	Stillness in time	CD â€" Single
657.	Jamiroquai	Virtual insanity (CD1)	CD â€" Single
658.	Jamiroquai	Virtual insanity (CD2)	CD â€" Single
659.	Jones, Keziah	Million miles from home	CD â€" Single
660.	Jordan, Montell	I like	CD â€" Single
661.	Kamoze, Ini	Here come the hotstepper	CD â€" Single
662.	Kamoze, Ini	Listen me tic	CD â€" Single
663.	Kelly, R	I believe I can fly	CD â€" Single
664.	Ken Doh	Nagasaki	CD â€" Single
665.	Kravitz, Lenny	Heaven Help	CD â€" Single
666.	KRS One	Step into a world	CD â€" Single
667.	Lighthouse Family	Lifted	CD â€" Single
668.	Lighthouse Family	Ocean Drive	CD â€" Single
669.	Lightning Seeds Marvellous	CD â€" Single
670.	Lionrock	Straight at yer head	CD â€" Single
671.	Liquid	Sweet Harmony	CD â€" Single
672.	Living Joy	Don't stop movin	CD â€" Single
673.	Living Joy	Dreamer	CD â€" Single
674.	LL Cool J	Ain't Nobody	CD â€" Single
675.	Loosed Ends	Don't be a fool	CD â€" Single
676.	Luniz	I got 5 on it	CD â€" Single
677.	Luniz	Playa hater	CD â€" Single
678.	M people	Love Rendezvous	CD â€" Single
679.	Maxx Getâ€"aâ€"way	CD â€" Single
680.	Mâ€"Beat (feat Jamiroquai)	Do you know where you're comin' from	CD â€" Single
681.	Mâ€"Beat (feat Nazlyn)	Sweet Love	CD â€" Single
682.	MC Lyte	Cold Rock a Party	CD â€" Single
683.	MC Lyte	Keep on keepin' on	CD â€" Single
684.	Mike Flowers Pops	Wonderwall	CD â€" Single
685.	Morrison, Mark	Return of the Mack	CD â€" Single
686.	Mother	All funked up	CD â€" Single
687.	Nas	If I ruled the world	CD â€" Single
688.	Nelson, Shara	I fell	CD â€" Single
689.	Nelson, Shara	Rough with the smooth	CD â€" Single
690.	New Edition	Hit me off	CD â€" Single
691.	Nightcrawlers	Surrender your love	CD â€" Single
692.	Notorious B.I.G.	Hypnotize	CD â€" Single
693.	Nâ€"Trance	Electronic	CD â€" Single
694.	Nush	U girls	CD â€" Single
695.	Olive	You are not alone	CD â€" Single
696.	O'Neal, Shaquille	You can't stop the reign	CD â€" Single
697.	Paris, Mica	One	CD â€" Single
698.	Patra	Pull up to the bumper	CD â€" Single
699.	Pharcyde	Runnin'	CD â€" Single
700.	Pharcyde	She said	CD â€" Single
701.	Pine, Courtney	I'm still waiting CD â€" Single
702.	Pine, Courtney	Redemption Song	CD â€" Single
703.	Qâ€"Tee	Gimme that body	CD â€" Single
704.	Rappin' 4tay	Playa's club	CD â€" Single
705.	Raw Stylus	Change	CD â€" Single
706.	Rembrandts, the	I'll be there for you	CD â€" Single
707.	Rhythm on the loose	Breakadawn	CD â€" Single
708.	Richie, Lionel	Don't wanna lose you CD â€" Single
709.	Roberts, Juliet	Caught in the middle	CD â€" Single
710.	Rotation	Jump	CD â€" Single
711.	Rozalla	Everybody's free	CD â€" Single
712.	Sade	Feel no pain	CD â€" Single
713.	Salt 'n' Pepa	Champagne	CD â€" Single
714.	Secret Life	Love so Strong	CD â€" Single
715.	Sindecut, The	Tell me more	CD â€" Single
716.	Skee Lo I wish	CD â€" Single
717.	Snoop Doggy Dog	Snoops up side ya head	CD â€" Single
718.	Strike	U sure Do	CD â€" Single
719.	SWV	Can we	CD â€" Single
720.	SWV	It's all about you	CD â€" Single
721.	Tag Team	Whoomp (there it is)	CD â€" Single
722.	Tina	I don't wanna fight	CD â€" Single
723.	Tony Rich Project	Leavin'	CD â€" Single
724.	Tupac	California Love	CD â€" Single
725.	Tyson	Groovin	CD â€" Single
726.	Urban Cookie Collective	The key, the secret	CD â€" Single
727.	Way Out West	The Gift	CD â€" Single
728.	Weller, Paul	You do something to me	CD â€" Single
729.	Wild Child	Renegade Master	CD â€" Single
730.	Womack, Bobby	It's a mans, mans, mans world	CD â€" Single
731.	Xscape	Who can I run to	CD â€" Single
732.	Y&N Vee	Chocolate	CD â€" Single
733.	Zhane	Zhane	CD â€" Single
734.	Ade	Reach out your love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
735.	Adeva	I'm the one 4 U	Vinyl â€" 12â€
736.	Ahmad	Back in the day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
737.	Anderson, Carleen	Nervous Breakdown	Vinyl â€" 12â€
738.	Anderson, Carleen	True Spirit	Vinyl â€" 12â€
739.	Arabian Prince	She's got a big Posse	Vinyl â€" 12â€
740.	Archer, Tasmin	Sleeping Satellite	Vinyl â€" 12â€
741.	Arrested Development	Ease My mind	Vinyl â€" 12â€
742.	Arrested Development	Mr Wendall	Vinyl â€" 12â€
743.	Arrested Development	Tennessee	Vinyl â€" 12â€
744.	Asia Blue	Boy in the moon	Vinyl â€" 12â€
745.	Asia Blue	Connect	Vinyl â€" 12â€
746.	Asia Blue	Escaping	Vinyl â€" 12â€
747.	Aswad	Dancehall mood	Vinyl â€" 12â€
748.	Aswad	Next to you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
749.	B.R.O.T.H.E.R.	Beyond the 16th Parallel	Vinyl â€" 12â€
750.	Baby D	Let me be your fantasy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
751.	Baby June	I will be free	Vinyl â€" 12â€
752.	Bassomatic	Fascinating Rhythm	Vinyl â€" 12â€
753.	Beatmasters (feat Cookie Crew)	Rok Da House	Vinyl â€" 12â€
754.	Bell Biv Devoe	Poison	Vinyl â€" 12â€
755.	Biz Markie	Going off	Vinyl â€" 12â€
756.	Biz Markie	Let me turn you on	Vinyl â€" 12â€
757.	Biz, The	We're gonna groove tonite	Vinyl â€" 12â€
758.	Bizarre Inc	Keep the music strong	Vinyl â€" 12â€
759.	Black Box	Rockin' to tha music	Vinyl â€" 12â€
760.	Black Machine How Gee	Vinyl â€" 12â€
761.	Blackgirl	90's girl	Vinyl â€" 12â€
762.	Blackstreet	Baby be mine	Vinyl â€" 12â€
763.	Blackstreet	Booti call	Vinyl â€" 12â€
764.	Blige, Mary J	Be happy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
765.	Blige, Mary J	Real love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
766.	Blige, Mary J	Real love (remixes)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
767.	Blige, Mary J	Reminisce	Vinyl â€" 12â€
768.	Blige, Mary J	U don't have to worry	Vinyl â€" 12â€
769.	Blige, Mary J	U remind me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
770.	Bomb the Bass	Winter in July	Vinyl â€" 12â€
771.	Boney M	Mega Mix	Vinyl â€" 12â€
772.	Brand New Heavies	Stay this way	Vinyl â€" 12â€
773.	Bravado	Harmonica Man	Vinyl â€" 12â€
774.	Break Machine	Street dance	Vinyl â€" 12â€
775.	Breakdance	Breakin' â€" there's no stoppin' us	Vinyl â€" 12â€
776.	Brothers like Outlaw	Good vibrations	Vinyl â€" 12â€
777.	Brown, Bobby	Good enough	Vinyl â€" 12â€
778.	Brown, Bobby	Humpin' around	Vinyl â€" 12â€
779.	Brown, Bobby	That's the way love is	Vinyl â€" 12â€
780.	Brown, Chuck	Bustin' loose	Vinyl â€" 12â€
781.	Byrd, Gary	The Crown	Vinyl â€" 12â€
782.	Campbell, Tevin	Round and Round	Vinyl â€" 12â€
783.	Carrol, Dina	Special Kind of Love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
784.	Cash Money & Marvellous	Mighty Hard Rocker	Vinyl â€" 12â€
785.	Cato, Lorraine	How can you tell me it's over	Vinyl â€" 12â€
786.	Chaka	Love you all my lifetime	Vinyl â€" 12â€
787.	Chaka	The Woman I am	Vinyl â€" 12â€
788.	Chaka Demus & Pliers	She don't let nobody	Vinyl â€" 12â€
789.	Charles & Eddie	NYC	Vinyl â€" 12â€
790.	Charles & Eddie	Would I lie to you?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
791.	Cherry, Neneh	Buddy X	Vinyl â€" 12â€
792.	Cherry, Neneh	Buffalo Stance	Vinyl â€" 12â€
793.	Cherry, Neneh	I've got you under my skin	Vinyl â€" 12â€
794.	Cherry, Neneh	Money Love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
795.	City Limits Crew	Fresher than ever	Vinyl â€" 12â€
796.	Cook, Norman (feat Lester)	For Spacious Lies	Vinyl â€" 12â€
797.	Cookie Crew	Born this way	Vinyl â€" 12â€
798.	Cookie Crew	Brother Like Sister	Vinyl â€" 12â€
799.	Craig Mack	Flava in your ear	Vinyl â€" 12â€
800.	Credit to the nation	Teenage Sensation	Vinyl â€" 12â€
801.	Culture, Smiley	Mr Kidnapper	Vinyl â€" 12â€
802.	Curiosity	I need your lovin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
803.	D:Mob	C'mon and get my love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
804.	D:Mob	Put your hands together	Vinyl â€" 12â€
805.	Daddy Freddy	Daddy Freddy's in town	Vinyl â€" 12â€
806.	Daddy Freddy	Respect	Vinyl â€" 12â€
807.	D'Angelo	Lady	Vinyl â€" 12â€
808.	Dante, Steven	Love Follows Vinyl â€" 12â€
809.	D'arby, Terence Trent	Do you love me like you say you do?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
810.	Darkman	Who's the Darkman	Vinyl â€" 12â€
811.	Darkman	Yabba Dabba Doo	Vinyl â€" 12â€
812.	Darkman	Yabba Dabba Doo (Remixes)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
813.	De La Soul	Breakadawn	Vinyl â€" 12â€
814.	de Lory, Donna	Just a dream	Vinyl â€" 12â€
815.	DeBarge	Who's Johnny	Vinyl â€" 12â€
816.	Deelite	Groove is in the heart	Vinyl â€" 12â€
817.	Deelite	Picnic in the summertime	Vinyl â€" 12â€
818.	Deep Forest	Sweet Lullaby	Vinyl â€" 12â€
819.	Definition of Sound	Can I get over?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
820.	Definition of Sound	What are you under?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
821.	Del tha funky Homosapien	Made in America Vinyl â€" 12â€
822.	Dennis, Cathy	Just another dream	Vinyl â€" 12â€
823.	Derek B	Bad Young Brother	Vinyl â€" 12â€
824.	Derek B	You got to look up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
825.	Des'ree	I ain't movin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
826.	Digable Planets	Cool like dat	Vinyl â€" 12â€
827.	Digable Planets Where I'm From	Vinyl â€" 12â€
828.	D'influence	Midnite	Vinyl â€" 12â€
829.	Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy	Television	Vinyl â€" 12â€
830.	Dizzy Heights	Christmas Rappin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
831.	Doctor Ice	Sue Me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
832.	Domino	Ghetto Jam	Vinyl â€" 12â€
833.	Don e	Crazy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
834.	Don e	Love makes the world go round	Vinyl â€" 12â€
835.	Don e	Oh my gosh	Vinyl â€" 12â€
836.	Don e	Peace in the world	Vinyl â€" 12â€
837.	Doobie Brothers	Long train runnin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
838.	Dorsey, Gail Ann	Wasted Country	Vinyl â€" 12â€
839.	Dream Warriors	My definition	Vinyl â€" 12â€
840.	Dream Warriors	Wash your face in my sink	Vinyl â€" 12â€
841.	Drizabone	Pressure	Vinyl â€" 12â€
842.	DSK	Holdin' on	Vinyl â€" 12â€
843.	Einstein	R we ready 2 Party?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
844.	Enigma	Return to innocence	Vinyl â€" 12â€
845.	Enigma	Sadness Part 1	Vinyl â€" 12â€
846.	Eric B & Rakim	Microphone Fiend	Vinyl â€" 12â€
847.	Eric B & Rakim	The rhyme goes on	Vinyl â€" 12â€
848.	Espiritu	Bonita Manana	Vinyl â€" 12â€
849.	Eternal	Stay	Vinyl â€" 12â€
850.	Eurogroove	It's on you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
851.	Father MC	Everything's gonna be alright	Vinyl â€" 12â€
852.	Fiagbe, Lena	Gotta get it right	Vinyl â€" 12â€
853.	Fiagbe, Lena	Visions	Vinyl â€" 12â€
854.	Fifty seventh street posse	White Christmas	Vinyl â€" 12â€
855.	Ford, Penny	Daydreaming	Vinyl â€" 12â€
856.	Fresh	Did I say Ti Amor?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
857.	Fu Schnikens	What's up Doc?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
858.	Future Sound of London	Papua New Guinea	Vinyl â€" 12â€
859.	Gaha, Danielle	Secret love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
860.	Gaha, Danielle	Stuck in the middle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
861.	Gang Starr	Jazz Thing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
862.	Gang Starr	Take a rest	Vinyl â€" 12â€
863.	Gayle, Michelle	Looking up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
864.	General Levy	Incredible	Vinyl â€" 12â€
865.	General Levy	Wickeder EP	Vinyl â€" 12â€
866.	Goddess	Sexual	Vinyl â€" 12â€
867.	Goodmen	Give it up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
868.	Grandmaster Melle Mel	White Lines	Vinyl â€" 12â€
869.	Grant, Eddy	Gimme hope Jo'Anna	Vinyl â€" 12â€
870.	Green, Al	Love is a beautiful thing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
871.	Green, Al	Waiting on you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
872.	Groove B Chill	Swinging Single	Vinyl â€" 12â€
873.	Gunshot	Crime Story	Vinyl â€" 12â€
874.	Guru	Trust Me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
875.	Hall, Aaron	Don't be afraid	Vinyl â€" 12â€
876.	Hall, Aaron	Get a little freaky with me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
877.	Heavy D	This is your night	Vinyl â€" 12â€
878.	Heavy D	We've got our own thang	Vinyl â€" 12â€
879.	Henry, Pauline	Feel like making love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
880.	Henry, Pauline	Too many people	Vinyl â€" 12â€
881.	Hijack	Badman is robbing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
882.	Hijack	Style Wars	Vinyl â€" 12â€
883.	Honky	The Fly	Vinyl â€" 12â€
884.	Hue & Cry	Labour of love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
885.	Humble Souls	How Now	Vinyl â€" 12â€
886.	Ice Cube	It was a good day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
887.	Ice T	That's how I'm livin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
888.	Incognito	Giving it up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
889.	Innocence	Build	Vinyl â€" 12â€
890.	Innocence	Natural thing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
891.	Innocence	One love in my lifetime	Vinyl â€" 12â€
892.	Innocence	Remember	Vinyl â€" 12â€
893.	Intelligent Hoodlum	Back 2 reality	Vinyl â€" 12â€
894.	Jackson, Freddy	Me and Mrs Jones	Vinyl â€" 12â€
895.	Jackson, Janet	If	Vinyl â€" 12â€
896.	Jackson, Janet	That's the way love goes	Vinyl â€" 12â€
897.	Jackson, Janet	You want this	Vinyl â€" 12â€
898.	Jade	Don't walk away	Vinyl â€" 12â€
899.	Jade	I wanna love you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
900.	James Taylor Quartet	See a brighter day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
901.	Jamiroquai	Blow your mind	Vinyl â€" 12â€
902.	Jamiroquai	Emergency on Planet Earth	Vinyl â€" 12â€
903.	Jamiroquai	Half the man	Vinyl â€" 12â€
904.	Jamiroquai	Too young to die	Vinyl â€" 12â€
905.	Jamiroquai	When you gonna learn?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
906.	Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince	Summertime	Vinyl â€" 12â€
907.	Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince	Twinkle, Twinkle (I'm not a star)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
908.	JC 001	Never again	Vinyl â€" 12â€
909.	Jodeci	Cherish	Vinyl â€" 12â€
910.	Jodeci	Cry for you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
911.	Jodeci	Feenin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
912.	Joe	I'm in love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
913.	Joe Public	I've been watching	Vinyl â€" 12â€
914.	Johnson, Paul	When love comes calling	Vinyl â€" 12â€
915.	Jomanda	I like it	Vinyl â€" 12â€
916.	Jomanda	Never	Vinyl â€" 12â€
917.	Jones, Glen	Stay	Vinyl â€" 12â€
918.	Jones, Hannah	In a broken dream	Vinyl â€" 12â€
919.	Jones, Hannah	Strong boy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
920.	Jones, Keziah	Rhythm is love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
921.	Jordan, Ronny	Come with me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
922.	Jordan, Ronny	Tinsel Town	Vinyl â€" 12â€
923.	Jordan, Ronny Under your spell	Vinyl â€" 12â€
924.	JT and the big family	Moments in soul	Vinyl â€" 12â€
925.	Junior	All over the world	Vinyl â€" 12â€
926.	K7	Come baby come	Vinyl â€" 12â€
927.	K7	Zunga Zeng	Vinyl â€" 12â€
928.	Kelly, R	Sex Me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
929.	Kid Frost	Thin line	Vinyl â€" 12â€
930.	Kid Frost	Ya Estuvo	Vinyl â€" 12â€
931.	Kid 'n' Play	2 Hype	Vinyl â€" 12â€
932.	King Bee	Back by Dope demand	Vinyl â€" 12â€
933.	King Bee	Must bee the music	Vinyl â€" 12â€
934.	Kingpin, Redhead (and the FBI)	Love thang	Vinyl â€" 12â€
935.	Kâ€"Klass	Don't stop	Vinyl â€" 12â€
936.	Knight, Beverley	Flava of the old school	Vinyl â€" 12â€
937.	Kool Moe Dee	They want money	Vinyl â€" 12â€
938.	Krash Man	Booty Mack	Vinyl â€" 12â€
939.	Kreuz	When you smile	Vinyl â€" 12â€
940.	Kriss Kross	Alright	Vinyl â€" 12â€
941.	Kriss Kross	Warm it up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
942.	Kwame	Hai Love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
943.	Laquan	Now's the Bâ€"turn	Vinyl â€" 12â€
944.	Leo	Lookin' through the windows	Vinyl â€" 12â€
945.	Lewis, Ephraim	Drowning in your eyes	Vinyl â€" 12â€
946.	Lewis, Ephraim	It can't be forever	Vinyl â€" 12â€
947.	Lewis, Ephraim Skin	Vinyl â€" 12â€
948.	Lighter shade of Brown	On a Sunday afternoon	Vinyl â€" 12â€
949.	Limerick, Alison Getting it right	Vinyl â€" 12â€
950.	Limerick, Alison Time of our lives Vinyl â€" 12â€
951.	Limerick, Alison Where love lives	Vinyl â€" 12â€
952.	Lionrock	Gettin' it right	Vinyl â€" 12â€
953.	Lionrock	Packet of Peace	Vinyl â€" 12â€
954.	Lionrock	Tripwire	Vinyl â€" 12â€
955.	LL Cool J	Around the way girl	Vinyl â€" 12â€
956.	LL Cool J	I'm that type of guy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
957.	Londonbeat	A better love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
958.	Londonbeat	That's how I feel about you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
959.	Lori Glori	My body & and Soul	Vinyl â€" 12â€
960.	Luca	Just a little bit more	Vinyl â€" 12â€
961.	Lucas	Lucas with the lid off	Vinyl â€" 12â€
962.	M People How can I love you more	Vinyl â€" 12â€
963.	M People	Movin' on up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
964.	M People Open your heart	Vinyl â€" 12â€
965.	Mad Cobra	Legacy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
966.	Marxman	All about eve	Vinyl â€" 12â€
967.	Marxman	Ship Ahoy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
968.	MC 900ft Jesus	Too bad	Vinyl â€" 12â€
969.	MC Bronx	Top Cat Rap	Vinyl â€" 12â€
970.	MC Lyte	Ruffneck	Vinyl â€" 12â€
971.	McKone, Vivienne	Heading right back to you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
972.	McKone, Vivienne	Sing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
973.	Mclean, Bitty	Pass it on	Vinyl â€" 12â€
974.	Me Phi Me	Black Sunshine	Vinyl â€" 12â€
975.	Mighty Ethnicz	Harmony Hall	Vinyl â€" 12â€
976.	Mollison, Sam	Will you love me in the morning	Vinyl â€" 12â€
977.	Monie Love	Born to Breed	Vinyl â€" 12â€
978.	Monie Love	Full term love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
979.	Monie Love	I can do this	Vinyl â€" 12â€
980.	Monie Love	In a word or 2	Vinyl â€" 12â€
981.	Monie Love	Never give up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
982.	Morales, David	The program	Vinyl â€" 12â€
983.	Morgan, Jamie J	Walk on the wild side	Vinyl â€" 12â€
984.	Mr Fingers	On a corner called Jazz	Vinyl â€" 12â€
985.	Naughty by Nature	O.P.P.	Vinyl â€" 12â€
986.	Naughty by Nature	O.P.P. (remixes)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
987.	Nelson, Shara	One goodbye in ten	Vinyl â€" 12â€
988.	New Kingdom	Good times	Vinyl â€" 12â€
989.	Night Crawlers	Push the feeling on	Vinyl â€" 12â€
990.	Nu Colours	Special kind of lover	Vinyl â€" 12â€
991.	Oldland, Misty	A fair affair	Vinyl â€" 12â€
992.	Oldland, Misty	Got me a feeling	Vinyl â€" 12â€
993.	Oldland, Misty	I wrote you a song	Vinyl â€" 12â€
994.	Olu	Living free	Vinyl â€" 12â€
995.	Omar	Keep stepping	Vinyl â€" 12â€
996.	Omar	Music	Vinyl â€" 12â€
997.	Omar	Outside	Vinyl â€" 12â€
998.	Omar	Your loss, my gain	Vinyl â€" 12â€
999.	O'Neal, Alexander	In the middle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1000.	O'Neal, Alexander	The lovers	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1001.	O'Neal, Alexander	What can I say to make you love me?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1002.	Oui 3	Arms of solitude	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1003.	Oui 3	Break from the old routine	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1004.	Oui 3	Crazy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1005.	Oui 3	Fact of life	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1006.	Oui 3	For what it's worth	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1007.	OutKast	Player's Ball	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1008.	Overlord X	Powerhouse	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1009.	Papa Dee	Ain't no substitute	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1010.	Paris, Mica	Contribution	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1011.	Paris, Mica	I never felt like this before	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1012.	Paris, Mica	I wanna hold on to you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1013.	Paris, Mica	South of the river	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1014.	Paris, Mica	Where is the love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1015.	Pasadenas	Let's stay together	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1016.	Pasadenas	Make it with you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1017.	Pasadenas	Moving in the right direction	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1018.	Pebbles	Giving you the benefit	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1019.	Peniston, Ce Ce	Keep on walkin'	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1020.	Pine, Courtney	Redemption Song	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1021.	PM Dawn	I'd die without you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1022.	Positive Gang	Sweet Freedom	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1023.	Powell, Bryan	I think of you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1024.	Powell, Bryan	Natural	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1025.	Priest, Maxi	A little bit longer	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1026.	Priest, Maxi	Housecall	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1027.	Priest, Maxi	How can we ease the pain	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1028.	Priest, Maxi	Just wanna know	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1029.	Priest, Maxi	One more chance	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1030.	Priest, Maxi	Peace throughout the world	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1031.	Priest, Maxi	Waiting in vain	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1032.	Ragga Twins	Juggling	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1033.	Rankin, Louie	The Typewriter EP	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1034.	Ranks, Cutty	Armed and Dangerous	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1035.	Ranks, Cutty	The Stopper	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1036.	Ranks, Shabba	Slow and Sexy Vinyl â€" 12â€
1037.	Rappin' is fundamental	Rappin' is fundamental	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1038.	Rappination Love me the right way	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1039.	Raw Stylus	Use Me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1040.	Rebel MC	Street Tuff	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1041.	Rebello, Jason	Permanent love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1042.	Reid, Paul	Under the love of good	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1043.	Rhythm 'n' Bass	Roses	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1044.	Rich, Richie I'll house you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1045.	Roberts, Juliet	Caught in the middle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1046.	Roberts, Juliet	Free love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1047.	Robin S	What I do best	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1048.	Roxanne	Respect	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1049.	Ruff Jusdis	Jus' wanna make it ruff	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1050.	Run DMC	Back from Hell	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1051.	Rush, Donell	Symphony	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1052.	Ruthless Rap Assassins	Just Mellow	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1053.	Sade	Cherish the day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1054.	Sade	Feel no Pain	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1055.	Sade	Kiss of life	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1056.	Sade	No ordinary love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1057.	Salt 'n' Pepa	Push it	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1058.	Salt 'n' Pepa	Shoop	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1059.	Salt 'n' Pepa	What a man	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1060.	Schooly D	Livin' in the jungle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1061.	Secada, Jon	Do you believe in us	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1062.	Secada, Jon	Just another day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1063.	Secret Life	Always	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1064.	Seville, Taja	Love is contagious	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1065.	Shades of rhythm	Sound of Eden	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1066.	Shai	If I ever	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1067.	Shinehead	Jamaican in New York	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1068.	Silver Bullet	20 Seconds to comply	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1069.	Silver Bullet	Bring forth the guillotine	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1070.	Silver Bullet	Ruff Karnage	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1071.	Simpson, Ray	Out there	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1072.	Sinclair	Ain't no Casanova	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1073.	Sinclair	Don't lie	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1074.	Sinclair	Don't lie (Groove & a quarter mixes)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1075.	Sindecut	Tell me why	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1076.	Snap	I've got the power	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1077.	Snow	Girl, I've been hurt	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1078.	Snow	Informer	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1079.	Snowboy	Girl overboard	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1080.	Solo E	Flowing positivity	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1081.	Soul 2 Soul Back to life	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1082.	Soul 2 Soul	Joy	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1083.	Soul 2 Soul	Just right	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1084.	Soul 2 Soul	Keep on moving	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1085.	Soul 2 Soul	Wish	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1086.	Soul System	It's gonna be a lovely day	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1087.	Sounds of blackness	Going all the way	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1088.	Sounds of blackness	Soul holidays	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1089.	Spearhead	People in tha middle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1090.	Spider	Who do you love?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1091.	Stephanie	All day, All night	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1092.	Stereo MC's Connected	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1093.	Stereo MC's	Lost in music	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1094.	Stereo MC's On 33	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1095.	Stex	Still feel the pain	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1096.	Streamline	Angel	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1097.	Swing 52 Colour of my skin	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1098.	SWV	Anything	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1099.	SWV	Downtown EP	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1100.	SWV	I'm so into you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1101.	SWV	Right here	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1102.	SWV	Weak	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1103.	Tag Team	Whoomp (there it is)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1104.	Taylor, J.T.	Follow me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1105.	TLC	What about your friends?	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1106.	Tolu	Be good to me	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1107.	Tony, Toni, Tone	If I had no loot	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1108.	Tony, Toni, Tone	Oakland stroke	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1109.	Too Bad To Be True	One track mind	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1110.	Tribe called quest	Can I kick it? (Von Trapp mix)	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1111.	Tucker, Junior	Don't test	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1112.	Twenty fingers	Short Dick man	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1113.	Two in a room	Do what you want	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1114.	Unique 3	Jus' Unique	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1115.	Urban Species	Brother	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1116.	Urban Species	Listen	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1117.	Urban Species	The Experience EP	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1118.	US3	Cantaloop	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1119.	US3	Riddim	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1120.	Vandross, Luther	Love is on the way	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1121.	Vandross, Luther	So Amazing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1122.	Vandross, Luther	The rush	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1123.	Walters, Trevor	Betcha by golly wow	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1124.	Warren G & Nate Dog	Regulate	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1125.	Wash, Marta	Give it to you	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1126.	Washburn, Lalomie	Try my love	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1127.	Wee Papa Girl Rappers	Heat it up	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1128.	West Coast Rap All Stars	We're all in the same gang	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1129.	Wheeler, Caron	Beach of the war goddess	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1130.	Williams, Geoffrey	Summer Breeze	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1131.	Winstanley, Liz	High on desire	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1132.	Xscape	Feels so good	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1133.	Xscape	Just kickin' it	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1134.	Yazz	One true woman	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1135.	Young Black Teenagers	Tap the bottle	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1136.	Young Disciples	Apparently nothing	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1137.	Young MC	That's the way love goes	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1138.	Youngblood, Sydney	Anything	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1139.	YZ	EP	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1140.	Zhane	Groove Thang	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1141.	Zhane	Hey Mr DJ	Vinyl â€" 12â€
1142.	Brown, James	Get Up	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1143.	Cherry, Neneh	Kisses	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1144.	Coldcut	Acid Drops	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1145.	Da Lench Mob	Freedom got an AK	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1146.	Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy	Like Amos and Andy	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1147.	Dr Dre	Nothing but a G Thing	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1148.	Eternal	So Good	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1149.	Fresh, Doug E	The Show	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1150.	Gill, Johnny	The Floor	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1151.	Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince	Looking for the one to be with	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1152.	Kravitz, Lenny	Heaven Help	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1153.	LL Cool J	Boomin' System	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1154.	LL Cool J	Going back to Cali	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1155.	M people	Don't look any further Vinyl â€" 7â€
1156.	Maureen	Thinking of you	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1157.	Me Phi Me	Dream of you	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1158.	Naughty by Nature	Hip Hop Hooray	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1159.	Omar	There's nothing like this	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1160.	Public Enemy	Night train	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1161.	Public Enemy	Shut 'em down	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1162.	Queen Latifah	Mama gave birth to the soul children	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1163.	Reel 2 Reel	Go on, move	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1164.	Soul 2 Soul	Back to life	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1165.	Soul 2 Soul	Get a life	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1166.	Sugar Bear	Don't scandalize mine	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1167.	Tony ,Toni, Tone	If I had no loot	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1168.	Tribe called Quest	Can I kick it	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1169.	Watkins, Cookie	I'm attracted to you	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1170.	Youngblood, Sydney	If only I could	Vinyl â€" 7â€
1171.	Adams, Oleta	Circle of one	Vinyl â€" Album
1172.	Afrika Bambaata	Planet Rock	Vinyl â€" Album
1173.	Afros, The	Kickin' Afrolystics	Vinyl â€" Album
1174.	And Why Not	Move your skin	Vinyl â€" Album
1175.	Arrested Development	3 years, 5 months and 2 days in the life of	Vinyl â€" Album
1176.	Arrested Development	Zingalamaduni	Vinyl â€" Album
1177.	Audio Two	I don't Care	Vinyl â€" Album
1178.	Bell Biz Devoe	Poison	Vinyl â€" Album
1179.	Big Daddy Kane	Long live the Kane	Vinyl â€" Album
1180.	Big Daddy Kane Taste of Chocolate	Vinyl â€" Album
1181.	Black, Rock and Run	Stop the World	Vinyl â€" Album
1182.	Blige, Mary J	What's the 411?	Vinyl â€" Album
1183.	Boo Yaa Tribe	New Funky Nation	Vinyl â€" Album
1184.	Boogie Down Productions	By all means necessary	Vinyl â€" Album
1185.	Boogie Down Productions	Criminal Minded	Vinyl â€" Album
1186.	Boogie Down Productions	Ghetto Music â€" blueprint of Hip Hop	Vinyl â€" Album
1187.	Boogie Down Productions	Man and his music	Vinyl â€" Album
1188.	Brand New Heavies	Brand New Heavies	Vinyl â€" Album
1189.	Brand New Heavies	Brother Sister	Vinyl â€" Album
1190.	Brand New Heavies	Heavy Rhyme Experience: Vol 1	Vinyl â€" Album
1191.	Brand New Heavies	Original Flava	Vinyl â€" Album
1192.	Carlton	The call is strong	Vinyl â€" Album
1193.	Caveman	Positive Reaction	Vinyl â€" Album
1194.	Colour Me Badd	C.M.B.	Vinyl â€" Album
1195.	Commodores	United	Vinyl â€" Album
1196.	Crawford, Randy	Now we may begin	Vinyl â€" Album
1197.	Daddy Freddy	Stress	Vinyl â€" Album
1198.	D'arby, Terence Trent	Introducing the Hardline	Vinyl â€" Album
1199.	De La Soul	3 ft high and rising	Vinyl â€" Album
1200.	Demon Boyz	Recognition	Vinyl â€" Album
1201.	DJ Mark the 45 King	Master of the game	Vinyl â€" Album
1202.	Donald D	Notorious	Vinyl â€" Album
1203.	Downing, Will	Will Downing	Vinyl â€" Album
1204.	EPMD	Strictly Business	Vinyl â€" Album
1205.	EPMD	Unfinished Business	Vinyl â€" Album
1206.	Eric B & Rakim	Paid in Full	Vinyl â€" Album
1207.	Family Stand, The	Chain	Vinyl â€" Album
1208.	Fat Boys	Krush on You	Vinyl â€" Album
1209.	Funkdoobiest	Which Doobie U B?	Vinyl â€" Album
1210.	Gang Starr	Step in the arena	Vinyl â€" Album
1211.	Garret, Siedah	Kiss of Life	Vinyl â€" Album
1212.	Geto Boys, The	Geto Boys	Vinyl â€" Album
1213.	Goats, The	Tricks of the shade	Vinyl â€" Album
1214.	Houston, Whitney	I'm your baby tonight	Vinyl â€" Album
1215.	Ice Cube	The Predator	Vinyl â€" Album
1216.	Ice T	O.G. Original Gangster	Vinyl â€" Album
1217.	Ice T	Rhyme Pays	Vinyl â€" Album
1218.	Ice T	The Iceberg	Vinyl â€" Album
1219.	Innocence	Build	Vinyl â€" Album
1220.	Intelligent Hoodlum	Back to Reality	Vinyl â€" Album
1221.	Isis	Rebel Soul	Vinyl â€" Album
1222.	Jacksons, The	Destiny	Vinyl â€" Album
1223.	Jamiroquai	Emergency on Planet Earth	Vinyl â€" Album
1224.	Jamiroquai	Return of the Space Cowboy	Vinyl â€" Album
1225.	Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince	He's the DJ, I'm the Rapper	Vinyl â€" Album
1226.	Just Ice	Kool and Deadly	Vinyl â€" Album
1227.	Just Ice The Desolate one	Vinyl â€" Album
1228.	K9 Posse	K9 Posse	Vinyl â€" Album
1229.	Kid 'n' Play	2 Hype	Vinyl â€" Album
1230.	Kid 'n' Play	Face the Nation	Vinyl â€" Album
1231.	King Sun	Righteous but ruthless	Vinyl â€" Album
1232.	King T	Act a Fool	Vinyl â€" Album
1233.	Kool Moe Dee	Funky Funky Wisdom	Vinyl â€" Album
1234.	Kool Moe Dee	Knowledge is King	Vinyl â€" Album
1235.	Kwame	The Boy genius	Vinyl â€" Album
1236.	Lewis, Ephraim	Skin	Vinyl â€" Album
1237.	LL Cool J	14 Shots to the dome	Vinyl â€" Album
1238.	LL Cool J	Bigger & Deffer	Vinyl â€" Album
1239.	LL Cool J	Mama said knock you out	Vinyl â€" Album
1240.	LL Cool J	Mr Smith	Vinyl â€" Album
1241.	LL Cool J	Radio	Vinyl â€" Album
1242.	LL Cool J	Walking with a panther	Vinyl â€" Album
1243.	Londonbeat	In the blood Vinyl â€" Album
1244.	M People	Bizarre Fruit	Vinyl â€" Album
1245.	M People	Elegant Slumming	Vinyl â€" Album
1246.	M People	Northern Soul	Vinyl â€" Album
1247.	M.C. Shan	Born to be wild	Vinyl â€" Album
1248.	M.C. Shan	Play it again, Shan	Vinyl â€" Album
1249.	Mantronix	This should move ya	Vinyl â€" Album
1250.	Marley, Bob (and the Wailers)	Burnin'	Vinyl â€" Album
1251.	Marley, Bob (and the Wailers)	Uprising	Vinyl â€" Album
1252.	Master Ace	Take a look around	Vinyl â€" Album
1253.	MC Duke	Organised Rhyme	Vinyl â€" Album
1254.	MC Duke	Return of the Dreadâ€"I	Vinyl â€" Album
1255.	MC Lyte	Lye as a rock	Vinyl â€" Album
1256.	MC Twist	Bad Influence	Vinyl â€" Album
1257.	MC Twist and the Def Squad	Comin thru like warriors	Vinyl â€" Album
1258.	Michel'Le	Michel'Le	Vinyl â€" Album
1259.	Monie Love	Down to Earth	Vinyl â€" Album
1260.	Naughty by Nature	Naughty by Nature	Vinyl â€" Album
1261.	Nikki D Daddy's little Girl	Vinyl â€" Album
1262.	NWA	NWA and the posse	Vinyl â€" Album
1263.	NWA	Straight outta Compton	Vinyl â€" Album
1264.	Olu	Reaching Out	Vinyl â€" Album
1265.	Original Concept	Straight from the basement of Kooley high	Vinyl â€" Album
1266.	Outlaw Posse	My Afro's on fire	Vinyl â€" Album
1267.	Outlaw, Brothers like	The oneness of 2 minds in unison	Vinyl â€" Album
1268.	Overlord X	Weapon is my lyric	Vinyl â€" Album
1269.	Paris	The devil made me do it	Vinyl â€" Album
1270.	Pasadenas	Elevate	Vinyl â€" Album
1271.	Priest, Maxi	Best of me	Vinyl â€" Album
1272.	Redhead Kingpin and the FBI	A shade of Red	Vinyl â€" Album
1273.	Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock	It takes two	Vinyl â€" Album
1274.	Run DMC	Back from Hell	Vinyl â€" Album
1275.	Run DMC	King of Rock	Vinyl â€" Album
1276.	Run DMC	Raising Hell	Vinyl â€" Album
1277.	Run DMC	Run DMC	Vinyl â€" Album
1278.	Run DMC	Tougher than Leather	Vinyl â€" Album
1279.	Seal Killer	Vinyl â€" Album
1280.	Shabazz, Lakim	Pure Righteousness	Vinyl â€" Album
1281.	Simply Red	Picture Book	Vinyl â€" Album
1282.	Sir Mix a lot	S.W.A.S.S.	Vinyl â€" Album
1283.	Skinny Boys	Skinny (Can't get enough)	Vinyl â€" Album
1284.	Sledge, Percy	When a man loves a woman	Vinyl â€" Album
1285.	Soul 2 Soul	Volume 2: 1990 a new Decade Vinyl â€" Album
1286.	Soul 2 Soul	Volume 3: Just Right	Vinyl â€" Album
1287.	Stansfield, Lisa	Real Love	Vinyl â€" Album
1288.	Stetsasonic	In Full Gear	Vinyl â€" Album
1289.	Stezo	Cray Noise	Vinyl â€" Album
1290.	The 7A3	Coolin' in Cali	Vinyl â€" Album
1291.	Three Wizemen	GB Boyz	Vinyl â€" Album
1292.	Tone Loc	Locâ€™ed after Dark	Vinyl â€" Album
1293.	Twin Hype Twin Hype	Vinyl â€" Album
1294.	Ultramagnetic MC's	Critical Beatdown	Vinyl â€" Album
1295.	UTFO	Bag it & Bone it	Vinyl â€" Album
1296.	Various	Compton Compilation Vinyl â€" Album
1297.	Various	Def Jam Classics: Vol 1	Vinyl â€" Album
1298.	Various	Fresh New Beats	Vinyl â€" Album
1299.	Various	Jazzmatazz: Vol 1	Vinyl â€" Album
1300.	Various Latin Alliance	Vinyl â€" Album
1301.	Various	Whiz Kid V's Jazzy Jeff	Vinyl â€" Album
1302.	Wee Papa Girl Rappers	The Beat, the Rhyme, the Noise Vinyl â€" Album
1303.	Wet Wet Wet	Holding back the river	Vinyl â€" Album
1304.	White, Barry	The right night	Vinyl â€" Album
1305.	Young Disciples	Road to Freedom	Vinyl â€" Album
1306.	Young MC	Stone Cold Rhymin'	Vinyl â€" Album


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There are some great apps out there too to make the process of transferring vinyl to mp3 etc dead easy and to get max sound quality.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> There are some great apps out there too to make the process of transferring vinyl to mp3 etc dead easy and to get max sound quality.


I've got a great version on Roxio - but the source (turntable) is crap.

I posted THIS the other day, but I've just seen James' reply.


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

I use a Terratec USB Phono preap connection to a Project Debut Turntable

http://entertainuk.terratec.net/modules ... le&sid=139

Was not impressed with the Roxio software.

I was given a copy of Cool Edit Pro by someone who does the sound for a local drama group. Very complicated to set up but well worth it for the de-crackle and de-rumble.


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

77.	Corduroy	Dad Man Cat	CD â€" Album
78.	Corduroy	High Havoc	CD â€" Album

Wow, I now know 3 people who have heard of Corduroy!!

Anyone heard anything by Boys Wonder (Ben & Scott's band prior to Corduroy)? They are one of the top 5 bands I've ever seen live. Should have been massive :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cordurouy certainly aren't my favourite band, but when I went through my Acid Jazz phase I got to see them live and they were pretty good.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Care to summarise your list Kell?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> Care to summarise your list Kell?


Vinyl is lots of early Hip Hop, bit of Acid Jazz and Dancy stuff from early 90's - especially 1992 for some reason.

CDs are mostly mine but maybe 20 or 30 or so are my wife's, so I can't lay claim to the likes of Blue etc. CDs were also when I got past that immature attitude of not buying anything unless it was 'cool' so I relaxed a bit and bought whatever it was I happened to like.

Unfortunately, it also coincided with a dodgy phase of liking R&B.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Orange&Blue said:


> 77.	Corduroy	Dad Man Cat	CD â€" Album
> 78.	Corduroy	High Havoc	CD â€" Album
> 
> Wow, I now know 3 people who have heard of Corduroy!!
> ...


I use to love Mini when I had my mini


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Back on topic - I was bought the BEZ CD for Father's Day.

Very good, but definitely has some notable ommisions.


----------

